# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Φαιο?

## gtsaka

Το συγκεκριμενο φετινο καναρινι εχει αυτο το ομορφο χρωμα,νομιζω ειναι Φαιο,ειναι κοινο καναρινι απο κοινο ζευγαρι δηλαδη,με τη διαφορα οτι η μαμα του πρεπει να εχει "καταβολες"απο καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα,Παντως σε 5 γεννες περυσι και σημερα δεν ειχαν βγαλει τετοιο καναρινι.μεχρι τωρα ηταν η σκουρα, η σκουροκιτρινα, παρδαλα δηλαδη.Φετος εβγαλε 2 σαν αυτο της φωτο 1 σε καθε γεννα.Ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο?επειδη μαρεσει σαν χρωμα αν το κρατησω για αναπαραγωγη θα το μεταδωσει στους απογονους η ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης?

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ωραίο, Οντως, χρώμα....Μακαρι να βγάλει και ίδιους απογόνους.

----------


## kostasm3

Το ζευγάρι που έχεις τι χρώματα έχουν 
Κάποιο από τα δύο έχουν παράγοντα μελανινης ή ευμελανινης μέσα του..
Όλα είναι θέμα γονιδίων κ γενετικής.. 
Μπορεί να πάρεις στην επόμενη γεννά ξανα Αλλά μπορεί να ξανα πάρει Κ σε 2 χρόνια.. 
Δεν είναι στάνταρ αυτό σε κοινά καναρίνια.. 
Δεν το λες πάντως αυτό φαιο 
Πιο πολύ το λες κανελί..
Αυτή είναι η ράτσα φαιο 

2017-05-21-14-24-37-1607099815.jpg

----------


## gtsaka

Ναι Κωστα εχεις δικιο κανελι πιο πολυ ειναι σιγουρα δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο για κοινα καναρινια,για αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση.Περυσι 3 γεννες δεν ειχε βγει κατι παρομοιο,φετος εχω ενα σε καθε γεννα,2 μεχρι στιγμης.Ο αρσενικος ειναι ενα απλο σκουροπρασινο καναρινι,η καναρα ειναι λιγο πιο ξεχωριστη,ειναι σκουρα με κοκκινη μασκα και στηθος,χωρις ομως να ανηκει σε καποια ρατσα χρωματος την ειχα βαλει περυσι στο site μηπως μπορουσαμε να καταλαβουμε κατι για τους προγονους της,αλλα δνε καταληξαμε καπου.Αν βρω το link θα το βαλω,αλλιως θα την βγαλω αυριο φωτογραφια.

----------


## thanmar78

Καλημέρα φίλε Γιώργο, συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή, το πουλάκι είναι πανέμορφο αλλά δεν είναι φαιό ο πιο απλός τρόπος να το καταλάβεις είναι πέρα από το χρώμα ότι δεν έχει κόκκινα μάτια, το πουλί δείχνει πιο πολύ για κανελί (cinammon).

----------


## gtsaka

Σε ευχαριστω Θανασση !!!

----------

